# Today on the Heidelblog: (Reformed) Christianity and (Quasi-) Reformed Revisionism



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 3, 2007)

(Reformed) Christianity and (Quasi-) Reformed Revisionism

rsc


----------



## cupotea (Jan 3, 2007)

Great synopsis:


> "...the Federal Vision either assumes or teaches explicitly a doctrine of baptismal union with Christ in which, they say, baptism confers a temporary, conditional, election, union with Christ, justification, and adoption that must be retained by faithfulness (faith and cooperation with grace)."



And as such, chilling.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 3, 2007)

Dr. Clark,

It's funny, yesterday I was telling a friend about your blog and how you interact with the FV folks. He said that it sounds like you're calling them to be honest like what Machen did with the liberals in _Christianity and Liberalism_. Then you go and make the same connection!


----------



## Scott (Jan 5, 2007)

I noticed a repeated theme of the FV is that they are misunderstood. For this claim to be true, all FV authors would have to be extraordinarily bad writers. FV works have attracted a great deal of attention and analysis from the reformed churches' best thinkers. For the vast majority of them to be unable to properly read the FV people is implausible.


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice article. Very much on point. But what's really fascinating are the comments. I am always amazed at the verbal gymnatistics that FVers go through.


----------

